# Houston Monthly Herf # 9 pics (1)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This month was vegasgirl's month to host. She wanted to try a new location that we haven't herfed at before. Its a BBQ place with a huge outdoor patio and a lounge called Paddy's in Katy. Some of us meet there early at 5 and ate before heading outside where they had some live music. The rest showed up later and we all had a fine time drinking and smoking it up! The only draw back was the place closes at 11 (they are new and I'm sure this will change) but that didn't stop us, we ended the night at Robusto's. Great time was had by all!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....Looks like a good time was had by everyone.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time and great friends.weather looks to be perfect there.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

:redface:It was a bit chilly about 68.:redface:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

It was great fun and the place was outstanding. Thanks for setting it up.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It was a perfect night. The weather, the restaurant, the people, and the smokes were all outstanding that night.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, thanks for setting this one up VegasGirl! We really had a great time. It seems like every herf I get to chat with someone different which is kinda nice. Glad Diana (Mrs. Stogie) was able to make it out to this one. We enjoyed it like always! Thanks for the pix, TxTuff!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I concur...the weather was so nice. We had a great time.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

The social aspect of smoking can not be understated. If not for the friends and conversation I would smoke far less and live a lot longer.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like good times. i think we need a Robustos in Cen-Tex


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> The social aspect of smoking can not be understated. If not for the friends and conversation I would smoke far less and live a lot longer.


but then life would not be worth living.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like you -all had a great time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man!

... Still trying to convince the wife we need to move to Houston!


----------

